# Hummer coming in HOT



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

" Ok HIA tower I'm  lined up and lookin good."


----------



## beretta (May 5, 2016)

Great picture.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

"Gear down and locked."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

" OH SHOOT to FAST clear the runway tower!  Don't fail me now brakes "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

" WHOA WHOA I said !!!"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

" HIA tower we's good nothin to it, just a walk in the park "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

beretta said:


> Great picture.



"Why thank you very much, we here at Hummer airlines hope you had a pleasant flight."


----------



## carver (May 5, 2016)

Fine shots Mike


----------



## wvdawg (May 5, 2016)

Neat series!  You are having a blast with HIA re-opened!  And so are we!  Thanks Mike!


----------

